# How do I keep my bangs from falling in my face?



## luvsic (Mar 10, 2009)

I've had a HUGE problem with my bangs. Whenever I get bangs they look fine at first, but I don't always do maintenance cause I'd just want them to grow out they just fall all over my face ANNOYINGLY SO. I seriously have to keep pushing them out of my eyes because they're so heavy and I would walk around looking like the grudge girl if I didn't. I want my bangs to "sweep to the side", but I don't know how to do them styling-wise. Blow drying them to the side does nothing, sometimes I put hairspray in them but it looks too sticky and gross and it doesn't stay. 

Does anyone have any advice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or am I just doomed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Example of what my hair does and what I want it to do:

NO NO NO






YES YES YES (please)







TIA


----------



## kittykit (Mar 10, 2009)

After blowdrying, use a bobby pin to hold the hair. Take out the pin before you leave the house.

That's what I do every morning. HTH!


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 10, 2009)

For one thing, it helps to grow out your bangs so that they don't really have the chance to fall in your face (at least you can tuck it behind your ears).

That's probably not always an option though. I know you said that you've tried blow-drying your hair, but may I ask how you do it? Do you blow-dry them when they're still wet or when your whole head is dry?


----------



## Rafidah Sadik (Dec 22, 2012)

try changing the parting of your hair. for example if ur hair is parted on the left side, change it to the left side including the bangs, and comb it towards th e back of ur head, if it doesnt work then try using hair gel?


----------

